# fs may long weekend special 225 bucks takes 120 gal



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

hey guy im getting rid of a 120 and a 90 gal its on craiglist so look it up im asking 450 for the 120 but for members ill take 400 and im asking 350 for 90 gal but will take 300 for members only thanks


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

pics usually help the sale a lot. Details also help 

good luck with the sale.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

alll details are on craiglist 120 is less than year old 90 is 3 both have two filters and pumps


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> alll details are on craiglist 120 is less than year old 90 is 3 both have two filters and pumps


link to craigslist?


----------



## BCBigWolf & Pack (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are the craigslist links to Malibu's aquariums

120 Gallon
http://abbotsford.en.craigslist.ca/for/1709699841.html

90 Gallon

http://abbotsford.en.craigslist.ca/for/1709700861.html



malibu aka justinking said:


> cant figure out how to sorry not good on computers


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

5 by 26 by 18.5


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top 90 pending sale 120 300 takes it! firm


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bumpp 300 for the 120


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

90 sold 120 still for sale 300 bucks


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the 90 Gallon.

The 120 is in awesome shape if anyone is considering it. Well worth the trip to Abbotsford!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top 12o still forsale!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top 250 takes the 120 need it out my malibu is costing me money!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top willling to part out!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

willing to trade for corner tank or tall tank


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top need gone only a year and a half old tank tank alone retails for 429.99


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

These tanks come with pretty big canister filters. I noticed that in the Craigslist pics and thought I'd point it out.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

yea they do the blue one is rated for 200 gallons


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

will trade or part out! ps im looking for car parts!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

what are you willing to take for this tank? I need a larger tank desperately but due to health issues I dont have a job....limited budget...let me know


----------

